# Vintage Schwinn B-6 Autocycle Phantom Springer Bicycle Horn Tank Drum Brake Bike



## tomsjack (Apr 2, 2021)

Vintage Schwinn B-6 Autocycle Phantom Springer Bicycle Horn Tank Drum Brake Bike On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Schwinn-B-6-Autocycle-Phantom-Springer-Bicycle-Horn-Tank-Drum-Brake-Bike/233769509239?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2021)

Another Ebay classic!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 2, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Another Ebay classic!




Just so I know going forward not that I have $6500 or even $2000 what is a decent price I would pay from someone legit on this site? Just an estimate


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 2, 2021)

I apologize freqman, I took a closer look and I realize how pieced together it is no need for a price quote. My $100 ceiling stands for that one.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 2, 2021)

Slap an after market tank on my Typhoon and abra cadabra a Phantom.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 2, 2021)

I guess that horn tank they added must have magic powers like Frosty's hat. It transformed a 60's middle weight into a B6-Autocycle-Phantom.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 2, 2021)

Seriously.....it says Jaguar on the frickin chainguard but yet somehow John Q Moneybags saw Phantom.  That cluttered pile of sh&t in the background tells me this person is a typical antique mall/Round Top seller.  
My guess is, somewhere in that building there is a dresser painted with chalk paint and sanded thru and called antique.


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 2, 2021)

The seller has quite the imagination.  Covering all the bases!


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 2, 2021)

Wonder if Tomsjack would like to introduce himself here?  Very curious about this members input on the cabe
Seems like a lot of needless ebay click bait
I don't see much relevance to the listings posted as far as interest here
nor have I ever read a comment or reply?
A bot perhaps..?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Wonder if Tomsjack would like to introduce himself here?  Very curious about this members input on the cabe
> Seems like a lot of needless ebay click bait
> I don't see much relevance to the listings posted as far as interest here
> nor have I ever read a comment or reply?
> A bot perhaps..?



You bring up an interesting point Bob. I agree never a response and we’ve seen all of these before. Mods @rustjunkie @Dave Stromberger what you guys think? V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 3, 2021)

tomsjack said:


> Vintage Schwinn B-6 Autocycle Phantom Springer Bicycle Horn Tank Drum Brake Bike On Ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Schwinn-B-6-Autocycle-Phantom-Springer-Bicycle-Horn-Tank-Drum-Brake-Bike/233769509239?
> 
> View attachment 1384114



UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 3, 2021)

That B6 started out life as a Spitfire 5 or possibly a Klunker 5, and then someone grafted all the Jaguar parts on it.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 4, 2021)

So this Tomsjack guy... Yeah, we can speak openly here about him. He won't be reading any of this.  He's a bot.  I noticed this a while back, but haven't stopped him because I have turned his plot to hijack eBay affiliate links (inserting his own affilate code, to effectively steal from The CABE) against him.  His work in finding something interesting to post will now just put the correct affiliate code into the link.  he's effectively working for me now (insert evil grin).


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2021)

Dave Stromberger said:


> So this Tomsjack guy... Yeah, we can speak openly here about him. He won't be reading any of this.  He's a bot.  I noticed this a while back, but haven't stopped him because I have turned his plot to hijack eBay affiliate links (inserting his own affilate code, to effectively steal from The CABE) against him.  His work in finding something interesting to post will now just put the correct affiliate code into the link.  he's effectively working for me now (insert evil grin).



WOW!
I click links posted by this user-Bot, "TomsJack" and have copied countless pics of "Some" amazing stuff;
For CABE archives.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 6, 2021)

That's rad!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 6, 2021)

Dave Stromberger said:


> So this Tomsjack guy... Yeah, we can speak openly here about him. He won't be reading any of this.  He's a bot.  I noticed this a while back, but haven't stopped him because I have turned his plot to hijack eBay affiliate links (inserting his own affilate code, to effectively steal from The CABE) against him.  His work in finding something interesting to post will now just put the correct affiliate code into the link.  he's effectively working for me now (insert evil grin).



How was it stealing money?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 6, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> How was it stealing money?



He was using his own eBay affilliate code, so the forum software wasn't able to insert the one for The CABE. It means that if anybody buys something, it pays a small % of a sale. It's how The CABE keeps the lights on.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 6, 2021)

Dave Stromberger said:


> He was using his own eBay affilliate code, so the forum software wasn't able to insert the one for The CABE. It means that if anybody buys something, it pays a small % of a sale. It's how The CABE keeps the lights on.



So basically if I click on an eBay item from the Cabe and buy it, you get a percentage of the sale?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 6, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> So basically if I click on an eBay item from the Cabe and buy it, you get a percentage of the sale?



Pretty much.


----------



## PLERR (Apr 8, 2021)

Does the CABE still get paid if we navigate to eBay via the "Surf eBay!" link at the top of the page and buy? As long as we access eBay through that portal the CABE gets a cut no matter what we buy? Even if we end up surfing along a buy a toaster or pair of socks?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 8, 2021)

PLERR said:


> Does the CABE still get paid if we navigate to eBay via the "Surf eBay!" link at the top of the page and buy? As long as we access eBay through that portal the CABE gets a cut no matter what we buy? Even if we end up surfing along a buy a toaster or pair of socks?



Yep, if it's within 24hrs and on the same computer/phone/tablet.


----------



## PLERR (Apr 8, 2021)

Well in that case I'll make a point to shop eBay via the CABE and help fund the site!

E=-)


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 8, 2021)

PLERR said:


> Well in that case I'll make a point to shop eBay via the CABE and help fund the site!
> 
> E=-)



Thank you!


----------



## crazyhawk (Apr 8, 2021)

Oh man.....he was the only friend I had on here.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 14, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> So basically if I click on an eBay item from the Cabe and buy it, you get a percentage of the sale?





Dave Stromberger said:


> Pretty much.



So can I help the CABE by saving the CABE’s eBay affiliate code (url stuff), and copying and pasting into the eBay item’s url, just before I select the buy-it-now button?


----------

